# Layering of Substrate!



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

you can certainly layer substrate. keep in mind that the smaller particulars will eventually end up under the larger. So you might be fine using sand as filler and placing aquasoil over top.

keep in mind that any movement of the substrate (planting and replanting) will cause the two to mix. 

another option though, larger rocks, chunks of plastic, etc, to take up space.


----------



## Meru (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks scapegoat,

Yea I was thinking that sand might be a better choice than gravel. Would the two mixing cause any problems after the plant has carpeted? I thought about other materials but it's tough to aquascape with them in the way (especially in a 1.5ft tank).

Anyone else got other ideas/comments on using sand?


----------

